# My first two buttons



## troy-s (Jan 18, 2022)

I have been collecting scrap gold for a while and have refined it down to two buttons. The large one is from some 10k gold earrings and chains and a bunch of gold filled scrap. The smaller one is from e-waste and a 18k chain. Both were processed with AR and I went through a lot of work to get this far and feel very proud to be able show these off. Almost 75g together.


----------



## war_child (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow Troy, great job! Let me be the first to congratulate you! I'm sure holding those heavy buttons feels very rewarding. I'm still collecting, processing and learning the ropes right now, and I hope to have some buttons to show off here later this year. 

How did you like working with gold filled scrap? I haven't worked with any jewelry yet, but after watching a few Sreetips videos, I feel like going to every Salvation Army store to sift through the jewelry section. I tried once before, but I didn't really know what to look for. I was also wondering, what kind of e-waste scrap did you process? 

Congrats Again!
mike


----------



## troy-s (Jan 18, 2022)

war_child said:


> Wow Troy, great job! Let me be the first to congratulate you! I'm sure holding those heavy buttons feels very rewarding. I'm still collecting, processing and learning the ropes right now, and I hope to have some buttons to show off here later this year.
> 
> How did you like working with gold filled scrap? I haven't worked with any jewelry yet, but after watching a few Sreetips videos, I feel like going to every Salvation Army store to sift through the jewelry section. I tried once before, but I didn't really know what to look for. I was also wondering, what kind of e-waste scrap did you process?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, keep going you'll have a button before too long. As far as your question about the gold filled, I'd say it was not too bad. I used dilute nitric and then inquarted it as if it was high karat, which was a mistake. My cornflakes looked like pure copper, anyway I got it all refined. There are probably better ways to process it but I am just doing this to kill time and keep me busy. I have spent more on material than I have in gold value but I don't care.


----------



## Martijn (Jan 19, 2022)

75 grams of candy for your first buttons.. WOW!! Nice job. Very well done!
You can rightfully be proud of that result.


----------



## troy-s (Jan 19, 2022)

Martijn said:


> 75 grams of candy for your first buttons.. WOW!! Nice job. Very well done!
> You can rightfully be proud of that result.


Thanks Martijn


----------

